#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  فى أمريكا - الأم تنكح أبنها، وزوجة الابن تنكح حماتها!

## د. فيصل شوقى

فى أمريكا - الأم تنكح أبنها، وزوجة الابن تنكح حماتها!
أيها الأخوة والأخوات اقدم لكم أمريكا -2-
أكتب إليكم من واقع الحياة الأمريكية، أنقل لكم بصدق وأمانة ما شاهدته وما لمسته فى بلد "التقدم والحضارة و….  الدعارة".  أكتب إليكم من أمريكا.
يظهر على التلفزيون وبشكل يومى ولسنوات طويلة برامج عديدة وكلها تتحدث عن الجنس والإباحة.  أطلع على هذه البرامج ما بين الحين والآخر والهدف من ذلك هو نقل صورة حقيقية عن المجتمع الأمريكى الذى شاءت الظروف كى أعيش فى وسطه.  أعيش حياتى عيشة انفرادية وأقضى معظم وقتى فى الدراسة أو التدريس أو العمل فى مجال البرمجة على الكمبيوتر.
عندما تكون فى المنزل وتفتح التلفزيون وتقّلب المحطات تجبر على التوقف لمشاهدة بعض البرامج النابعة من الحياة اليومية للمجتمع الأمريكى.  بعض البرامج التى شاهدتها حدث فيها ما يلى:
وكى تأخذوا فكرة عن ما أشاهده فأريد وصف ما رأيت قدر الإمكان.  الأستوديو التلفزيونى ممتلئا  بالمتفرجين من مختلف الأعمار ما بين بيض وسود.  وعندما يدخل مقدم البرنامج وفى هذه الحالة أسمه   (Jerry Springer)  "جيرى سبرنجر" يرتدى بذلة ونظارات وشعر غلب عليه الشيب، فيهتف المتفرجون باسمه واقفون - بكل جلال واحترام  هذه من عندى - يهتف المتفرجون باسمه مرات عديدة.  فيبتسم على الشاشة الصغيرة ويبدأ بتقديم ضيوفه على فسحة تشبه خشبة المسرح.  يقول معنا الآن امرأة شابة متزوجة لكنها تريد أن تصارح زوجها بأمر هام جداً وهو بأنها تمارس الجنس مع أم زوجها -حماتها!  يهتف المتفرجون بأصوات عالية مطالبتها بالحديث أكثر عن حياتها الخاصة ومغامرتها مع حماتها.  فتقول وبكل جراءة - على فكرة حكاية الخجل ما بين النساء والرجال هنا معدومة جداً، حتى أن الأمريكان ينظرون إلى الشخص الخجول على إنه مريض نفسياً.  هذه حقيقة- فتقول هذه المرأة بأن زوجها يقضى معظم وقته خارج المنزل ولا يكفيها من الناحية الجنسية.  لهذا نشأت علاقة جنسية ما بينها وبين أمه.  بكل هذه الوقاحة تقول ذلك للناس.  يسمح زوجها كلامها من خلف خشبة المسرح فيدخل عليها كالثور الهائج ويصرخ فى زوجته لماذا فعلت هذا به وهو الذى يقدم لها كل شىء تحتاجه فتقول له لكننى احتاج إلى الجنس أكثر.  فيصرخ بها لكنك تمارسين الجنس مع والدتى.  فتقول زوجه وما الغرابة فى هذا؟  بكل وقاحة تدخل أمه وأمام الناس كلهم تقول بتقبيل زوجة أبنها على فمها وتحضنها كأنها تمارس الجنس معها.  فيصرخ الشاب وينزل على ركبتيه ويرجو من زوجته الكف عن هذا الفعل ويترجّها بالعودة إليه!
أين النخوة والشرف والعرض عند الأمريكان؟  لا يوجد على الإطلاق.    
حالة أخرى:  
=======
زوج عاد إلى منزله فلم يجد زوجته فى المنزل وتركت المنزل بعد أخذ كل شىء فيه حتى أبنه الصغير والذى يبلغ من العمر عدة شهور.  يبكى الأب بحرقة على منصة - خشبة - البرنامج ويتمنى بان ترجع له زوجته وأبنه لأنه أفتقده كثيراً.  تأتى الزوجة الهاربة إلى المنصة كى تقول بأن هذا الولد ليس ولده ولقد حملت سفاحاً من رجل تعرفت عليه ليوم واحد فقط ونامت معه.  يأتى التحليل الطبى كى يثبت صحة كلامها وبأن الطفل ليس طفله.  ومع ذلك يصمم الزوج المخدوع على قبول الزوجة مرة أخرى وتبنى الولد.  - هذه أخلاق أمريكا التى تريد أن تنشرها فى الوطن العربى والإسلامى.-
حالة أخرى:  
=======
تظهر فتاة على المنصة لتهم شاباً بأنه أبو وطفلها الصغير.  فيعارضها فى ذلك.  ويقول بان الطفل هو طفل شخص آخر سمى أسمه.  تأتى التقرير الطبيّة كى تثبت بان الطفل ليس طفله ولا حتى طفل الشخص الآخر!  ويجرى البحث عن الأب الحقيقى الآن!
وتظهر امرأة أخرى متزوجة من عدة شهور كى تقول لزوجها بأنها تشتغل بائعة هوى كى تساعده فى الحياة.  يثور عليها بالكلام - بدون ضربها - ويقول لها لكننى اشتغل قدر وسعى كى أسعدك تقول له لكننى أريد النقود لشراء أشياء خاصة بى.  فتقف أمام الناس وتقلع بلوزتها وتظهر ثدييها للناس بكل وقاحة وجراءة.  فيصيح الجمهور بان تقلع بنطلونها، فتقوم أمام الجمهور بهذا العمل وتريهم مقدمتها ومؤخرتها أمام الكاميرات.  - هذه هى أخلاق أمريكا -   فى هذه الحالة يتباهى الجمهور ويطلب من بعض المتفرجات بعمل المثل، فتقول الفتاة أو المرأة بنفس العمل من خلع قميصها أو خراطتها وتتباهى بثدييها ومؤخرتها ومقدمتها على التلفزيون وهناك ملايين المشاهدين لذلك.  فيصفق الحاضرون ويطالبون بأكثر من ذلك.
حالة أخرى:  
=======
المذيع للضيف، لماذا أنت هنا؟  يسأل المذيع المرأة - أو هكذا يظن - فتقول المرأة لقد تعرفت على شاب وأصبحنا صديقان حميمان لمدة عدة شهور وأريد أن أقول له بأننى رجل وليس امرأة!  إذا عرفنا بأن الأمريكان ينامون مع بعضهم كالبهائم فلماذا لم يعرف الشاب المخدوع بهذا الأمر؟  الإجابة هنا بسيطة جداً.  لأن أكثر وأكثر الأمريكان أصحاب لواط.  -  هذه هى أخلاق البلد المتقدمة أمريكا!
حالة أخرى:  
=======
شاب فى أوائل العشرينات من عمره ذو شعر قصير وأكتاف عريضة يظهر على المنصة ليقول للمذيع - أو على الأحرى كى تقول للمذيع بأنها فتاة وليست شاباً!  وتريد أن تفاتح حبيبتها بالآمر بعد أن مارست معها الجنس لشهور عديدة.  فتعجب المذيع وسألها كيف تمّ ذلك؟  أجابت، فى الظلام دائماً ولقد كنت استعمل عضواً صناعياً.  ضحك الجمهور من كل قلبه على ذلك.  وعندما ظهرت حبيبتها على المنصة وتفاجئت بالأمر.  سألها بعض المتفرجون، هل أنت غبية لدرجة عدم التفريق ما بين الرجل والمرأة؟  فأجابت وبكل وقاحة لقد حدث هذا بالظلام ولم أشعر بشىء غير عادى.  لكنها تأثرت من كذب تلك المرأة الشاذة.  فلقد قدمتها الفتاة لأهلها على إنها شاب.
حالة أخرى:  
=======
امرأة أحبت امرأة أخرى فبارك أهلها زواجهن.  حكاية الزواج ما بين الرجل والرجل والمرأة والمرأة فى أمريكا أصبح قانونياً!  - فهل ترضون يا عرب بلد مثل أمريكا؟
حالة أخرى:
=======
ظهرت امرأة فى العشرينات من عمرها على المنصة وقالت لمضيف البرنامج بأنها حامل وتريد أن تخبر حبيبها بذلك، لكنها لا تعرف من منْ حملت سفاحاً.  سألها المضيف:  هل تحبين حبيبك؟  أجابت نعم.  ظهر حبيبها على المنصة وكان فى حالة غضب شديد وسألها من هو الشخص الذى تنامين معه فقالت صديقك فلان.  ظهر صديقه على المنصة فلاقته المرأة بالقبلات والحضن أمام الناس.  جن جنون حبيبها.  وهاجم صديقه.  فقامت الفتاة بخلع ملابسها كما ولدتها أمها أمام الجميع كى تظهر احتجاجها على عدم إظهار حبيبها لعواطفه اتجاهها.  مع العلم بأن حبيبها  يعمل ويكد من أجلها.  خلع صديقها ملابسه وفضل بالباس الداخلى فقام حبيبها وفعل نفس الشىء وصارت هناك ملاحمة فيما بينهما وخلص فيما بينهما رجال البرنامج.  يحدث هذا كثيراً على هذا البرنامج.
 
حالة أخرى:
=======
خطيب كان على وشك أن يتم زواجه لكنه تفاجأ بأن خطيبته تحب امرأة أخرى.  فقد وجدهن فى السرير مع بعض.   لكن وبالرغم من هذا فتقول بأنها تحب خطيبها جداُ .  فأى حب يقصدون الأمريكان؟  كافة النساء الذين يظهرن فى البرنامج يخلعن ملابسهن أمام الناس.  ويتصرف الجميع كالحيوانات أو المخلوقات المنحطة.  والطامة الكبرى، يصر الرجال على قبول النساء بالرغم من ظهورهن عرايا أمام الناس ويشاهدهن ملايين الناس على الشاشة الصغيرة.  والغريب حقاً بأن هؤلاء النسوة أو أشباه النساء يصرن على التحدث مع أزواجهن أو عشاقهن أمام الناس وهن عرايا.  فأين الخجل والحياء والدين؟  فهذه هى أمريكا ربة التقدم والحضارة.
حالة أخرى:  
=======
شاب فى التاسعة عشر من عمره سمين الجسد يمارس الجنس مع…..   أمه!  والعياذ بالله!  يقول وبكل صراحة وجراءة بأن أمه تفهمه جيداً ولهذا يمارس الجنس معها.   تظهر أمه السمينة ولا تتفضل عن الخنزير أيضاً وتقول بافتخار:  "أنا أمه وأعرفه تماما وأعرف ما يحب وما يكره وأنام معه كل يوم.  يتعالى أصوات الجمهور فتدور عليهم وتقلع بنطلونها كى تريهم مقعدتها!
**************************************************  *
هذه نهاية القسم الأول ويليه القسم الثانى
مع تحيات،
د. فيصل شوقى - أمريكا
**************************************************  *

القسم الثانى والأخير
=========
حالة أخرى: 
=======
 فتاة تترك زوجها لأنها أحبّت أخوها وأصبحت تمارس الجنس معه.  ثم انقلبت الآية، فأحبت أخوها الثانى وصارت له عشيقة فوقعت مشاجرة ما بين الزوج المعتوه والأخ ضد أخوه!
حالة أخرى: 
=======
 فتاة تترك زوجها كى تنام مع عمها.  فيثور الزوج - ثورة بدون نخوة - ويترجاها بالعودة إليه وترك عمها فتقول له لا وألف لا!
حالة أخرى:  
=======
أب مع أبنته يفعل ما حرمه الله ويفتخر بذلك وتفتخر بحبها له.  - أيها الأخوة، الأمريكان يؤمنون بأن الحب هو حب جنسى بحث لا أكثر ولا أقل.  لذلك تروا النساء فى أمريكا من السهل ترك أزواجهن للجرى وراء لذاتهن.  أذكر قصة حدثنى عنها طالب عربى كان معى فى الجامعة.  لقد كان يؤجر غرفة عند عائلة أمريكية وطورت مع الزوجة. ترك ولاية تكساس بأكملها والذهاب إلى ولاية أخرى فا فذهبت وقالت له لقد أريتنى الحب الحقيقى ولهذا أنا أتبعك.  عمل المستحيل للتخلص منها وكتب له النجاح فى ذلك.
حالة أخرى:
=======
عم يأخذ بنت أخوه وهى طفلة فى السادسة من عمرها (6 سنوات) ويقوم باغتصابها.  ترجع تلك الطفلة باكية مخبرة والدها عمّا حدث فكان نصيب العم صفعة واحدة على وجه من قبل أبو الطفلة وانتهى العقاب!
حالات أخرى:
========
طالبات الجامعات وعند التحاقهن بالجامعات الكثير والكثير منهن يحضرن حفلات حيث يتعرن ويشربن الخمر ويفعلن فعل العاهرات لسبب بسيط لأن أصلهن كهذا.
حالات أخرى:
========
يوجد فى أمريكا شواطئ خاصة لعمل حفلات يطلق عليها أسم (Fun Parties) حيث يذهب إليها الفتيات والشبان بدون رفقة حبيبهم وذلك للتمتع بالفتيات.  حيث يسكر الفتيات حتى الثمالة والشباب كذلك وينتهى الأمر بالزنا والمجون.  هؤلاء الفتيات العاهرات والشباب الفُسّق سوف يديرون البلاد فى المستقبل القريب.  فإذا عرفنا الآن كيف تصرف معنا أجدادهم وكيف يتصرف معنا آباؤهم من قتل وحروب على العرب والمسلمين فكيف سينظر لنا هؤلاء الأوغاد أصحاب المستقبل.
حالات أخرى:  
========
الكثير من الشباب والشابات لا يعرفون من هو والد الطفل حتى يحللون طبياً على أحدث الأساليب الطبية.

خلاصة الموضوع:
===========  
لقد اتصلت بمقدم البرنامج جيرى سبرنجر (Jerry Springer) وجاوب على هذه الأسئلة:
د. شوقى:    ما هو عمر برنامجك التى تذيعه على التلفزيون؟
جيرى سبلنجر: 12 موسم تلفزيونى
د. شوقى:  هل كل ضيوفك الذين يظهرون فى  برنامجك حقيقيون
 أى ليس بممثلين، أى أن الحكاية تمثيل بتمثيل؟
جيرى سبلنجر: كل الضيوف الذين يظهرون فى البرنامج ليس ممثلين على
 الإطلاق فهم  ناس حقيقيون.
د. شوقى:  ما هو معدّل  عدد الضيوف الذين يظهرون فى برنامجك
   اليومى؟

 جيرى سبلنجر: بمعدل ثمانية إلى عشرة ضيوف فى البرنامج الواحد.
د. شوقى:  كيف تحصل عليهم أو بالأحرى هل هم الذين يتصلون بك؟
جيرى سبلنجر: هناك آلاف الأشخاص يقومون بالاتصال بنا هاتفياً أسبوعيا
طالبين الظهور فى البرنامج.
د. شوقى:  هل برنامجك يذاع على الهواء مباشرة كى نرى
جيرى سبلنجر: لا، يتم تسجيله مسبقاً  وذلك لحذف بعض المناظر منه. 
د. شوقى:  كم عدد البرامج قدمت - مثل هذه -  قدمت حتى الآن؟
جيرى سبلنجر:       حاولى 2400 برنامج قدمت حتى الآن.
بعملية حسابية، نستنتج بأن السيد جيرى قد أظهر حالات شاذة كهذه على التلفزيون والقناة العامة حوالى 9  ضرب 2400 يساوى 21600 حالة شاذة لحتى الآن وهذا فى برنامجه هو فقط.  فهناك العديد من البرامج الأخرى المماثلة.  لماذا اخترت رقم تسعة؟  لان السيد جيرى صرح بأنه يستقبل ما بين 8 إلى 10 ضيوف يومياً- تحيا أمريكا - وتحيا ديمقراطية أمريكا…
حالة أخرى:
=======
حتى فى أكاديمية الطيران الأمريكية تغتصب النساء الملتحقات فى الكلية كى يصبحن طيّارات  ولا يستطعن الشكوى لأحد لأن رؤساؤهن من الرجال يهددهن بالفصل والطرد.  حتى تقدمت بعض الطالبات بالشكاوى ولحقتها شكاوى كثيرة.  حتى هناك حوادث زنى ولواط حدثت قبل حرب العراق الأولى فى صحراء الجزيرة العربية.  لقد أعترف عساكر الأمريكان باغتصاب عسكريات أمريكيات وزنوا بهن ومارسوا عمليات اللواط معهن.  فهذه هى أخلاق الجيش الأمريكى. 
برامج مماثلة لجرى سبرنجر مثل:  جينى جونز (Jenny Jones) ، وريكى ليك (Ricki Lake) و ميرى (Maury) و مونتل وليامز (Montel Willams) و برنامج برمن آند برمن (Burman and Burman) وهما سيدتان يحمل أسمهن البرنامج ومتخصصتان فى أيجاد طرق تستطيع بها المرأة أن تبلغ نشوتها!  وكذلك طرق للعادة السرية وتشجعان النساء على عمل هذا.
*** سوف أكتب المزيد عن هذه المهازل الأمريكية - المتحضرة.
 
الشباب والشابات الأمريكيات:
================
المخدرات مسيطرة عليهم وكل من يتقدم لطلب وظيفة يخضع لتحليل طبى  لمعرفة فيما إذا قد تناول مخدرات أم لا.  شرب البيرة يأتى فى الدرجة الأولى والمخدرات تأتى فى الدرجة الثانية والزنى يأتى قبل كل شىء.  السرقة من صاحب العمل أصبحت موضة لديهم.  فلا صاحب العمل يثق بهم ولا هم يثقون بصاحب العمل.
وآخر الإحصائيات تقول بان واحد من كل ثلاثة أشخاص تحت السن العشرين يعانى من مرض جنسى.
قدر بحوالى 9 مليون أمريكى لا يستطيع قراءة الجريدة اليومية.  أقصد الأمريكان البيض والسود وليس المهجرين من البلاد الأخرى.  فماذا تتوقع من شعب كهذا؟  من عمل أمريكا قوية؟  نخبة من العلماء الذين لا يتورعون عن ابتكار الطرق الجديدة لقتل الشعوب الأخرى.
عقلية الأمريكان:
=========
الأمريكان متعجرفين لدرجة كبيرة ولقد سقطت كافة قيمهم التى كانوا يتفاخرون بها.  فحرية الكلمة هى الآن موافقة كل شخص مع المجرم السفاح عابد الشيطان بوش.  فمن عارضه فهو متعاون مع أعداء البلاد.  إذا أردت أن تشرح وجهة نظرك فلا يعطوك الفرصة مطلقاً ويطلبون منك العودة إلى بلادك.
يرفضون معرفة الحقيقة حتى ولو قدمتها بدلائل ثابتة.  فالأمريكان هم جهلاء بالاختيار.  الكثير الكثير منهم لم يعد يؤمن بوجود الرب.  والكثير الكثير منهم يؤيد الحرب بدون سؤال.  فإذا قال أبوهم بوش كذا فالكل يردد ما يقوله تماماً.  فعقلهم مشغول بالجنس والمخدرات والعمل والسرقة.  وحكومتهم مشغولة فى قتل الشعوب وسرقتهم.  فإذا كنت تؤيد أمريكا فأرجو منك أن تعطينى جنسيتك وأعطيك الجنسية الأمريكية مباشرة، ونحل بهذا مشكلتك ومشكلتى.
هدف أمريكا:
========
  1 -  السيطرة على منابع النفط
  2 -  التركّز فى الدول العربية عن طريق معاهدات واتفاقيات 
  3 -  فرض الديمقراطية الزائفة على العرب والمسلمين ويستثنى من ذلك الأحزاب الدينية.
  4 -  ضرب الديانة الإسلامية بحجة حرية الكلمة
  5 -  إنشاء طوائف تدعى الإسلام لتدمير الإسلام
  6 -  تضييق الخناق على المسلمين المتدينين
  7 -  نشر البغاء والفسق والفجور فى البلاد العربية والإسلامية - كما حدث فى أفغانستان حيث أنتشر مرض الإيدز والفيديوهات الخليعة
  8 -  السيطرة الاقتصادية على البلاد العربية والإسلامية
  9 -  نزع الأسلحة الفعّالة من الدول العربية
  10 -  تقليص عدد الجيوش العربية
  11 -  إلغاء الخدمة الإلزامية فى البلاد العربية
  12 -  التبشير المسيحى الصليبى فى كافة البلاد الإسلامية
  13 -  إقامة محطات تلفزيونية وإذاعية  مهمتها تكريس الوجود الأمريكى فى المنطقة
  14 -  التدخل - ولقد فعلوها فى الإمارات - فى الخطب الدينية التى تحث المسلمين على الدفاع عن دينهم وشرفهم وعرضهم.
  15 -  ربط الاقتصاد العربى بالاقتصاد الأمريكى
  16 -  فتح الأبواب للاستثمارات الصهيونية فى البلاد العربية والإسلامية
  17 -  تغيير المناهج الدراسية فى المدارسة العربية والإسلامية بما يتوافق مع سياسة أمريكا وإسرائيل والإنجليز
  18 -  تدمير أسس العائلة فى البلاد العربية والإسلامية وبهذا يتم السيطرة على شباب المستقبل
  19 -  قلب النظم العربية كافة بما يتلائم مع متطلبات الصهيوأمريكية والإنجليزية
  20 -  تقسيم الدول العربية إلى دويلات متنازعة وسهل السيطرة عليها
مع تحيات أخوكم فى الله،
د. فيصل شوقى - أمريكا
ملحوظة:
=====  كُتبت هذه المقالة ونشرت على العديد من المنتديات يوم 15 مارس 2003 فهل كانت توقعاتى فى تحديد أهداف أمريكا على الخطأ؟

----------


## حسام عمر

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------

